

Lostorage.js – HTML5 client-side storage the way it should be - jscoder
https://github.com/js-coder/lostorage.js

======
degenerate
I read this as "LostOrage", so it would get much more attention if named as
"LoStorage.js".

~~~
jscoder
You are right, I'll change the name. :)

